# Medical billing and consulting services Austin,TX



## AMADDOX (Mar 5, 2010)

After 15 years of working for practices and physicians I am looking to break out on my own to offer consulting and/or complete medical billing services to providers in need.  I have a vast amount of knowledge in many specialties and would be a great asset to any provider looking to outsource their billing or just needing advise on making their practice more productive and efficient.  I have attached my resume below for a description of past positions and specialties I have experience in.  Please feel free to contact me.

Ashlie Sherrill CPC
4932 W FM 696                                                                                    
Lexington, TX  789473                                                                        

Cell# (512)914-1178
Medicalbill_consult@ymail.com

Objective:  I would like to find practices and physicians in need of my vast knowledge in regards to all aspects of billing and collection processes.  

Education:  American Academy of Professional Coder – Certified Professional Coder Credential (certified 2004)
                      Austin Community College
                      Lexington High School Honor Graduate class of 1997

Employment History:

Little Tesoro’s Therapy Services-AR Manager_______________________________  _October 08-March 10
   In charge of all initial set up for transferring billing from an outside company to forming an internal business office for a therapy clinic consisting of 35 therapists.  Set up all initial processes for the management of Leonardo MD software, worked in setting up connections to Navicure as a clearinghouse and problem solved arising issues in all aspects of building an internal business office.  Responsible for training all business office staff in electronic billing, claims collection and follow-up, appeals processing and all other functions pertaining to AR job positions.  Responsible for monitoring AR trends and total financial health of the practice and providing advice and suggesting more efficient processes as the office stabilized.  Also personally worked accounts assigned and performed all aspects of AR collections and follow-up.

Fem Partner’s of Central Texas – Business Office Supervisor______________              July 05-October 08
  Manage all aspects of the business office, a practice consisting of 5 Ob/GYN’s and 2 nurse practitioners.  Oversee all processes involved for both insurance and self pay billing,  helped in implementing Athenanet medical management system, manage the Athenanet database for the entire practice as an administrator, perform insurance and self pay follow-up, set up processes and protocols for the business office, perform insurance appeals and verification, review accounts receivable reports month to identify trends and overall financial status of the practice,  conduct meetings with staff of other departments in order to pass along information and keep all employees up to date on changes in billing or other processes.  

Cardiothoracic and Vascular Surgeons, PA-Insurance Specialist_______________       April 02-July 05
  Utilize Mysis Tiger medical management system, utilize Medical Present Value contract comparison software, utilize File Magic medical information storage software, CPT and ICD-9 verification for correct coding for surgical and evaluation and management services, posting of corrections, adjustments, write-offs and etc. into medical management system, insurance contract appeals and individual claim appeals, negotiations of non contracted accounts, experience with referrals, precertifications, and authorizations for office and surgical services, experience with all commercial plans and products as well as Medicare and Medicaid, read operative reports and determine specific procedure and diagnoses codes correctly from dictation.

Austin Computer Diagnostics, Ltd.-Accounts Receivable Representative_______          March 01-March 02
  Utilized Medic medical management system, processed charge entry and accounts receivable, processed claims and collected payments from all commercial and government funded products, as well as worker’s compensation and supplemental plans, worked incoming correspondence from insurance as well as patient’s, processed appeals to all insurances, served as troubleshooter for insurance issues, sent our private billing letters to patients, answered patient and insurance billing calls, processed refunds and routed incoming phone calls accordingly.

Mann_Berkelely Eye Center_-Medical Insurance Specialist___________                      _February 00-February 01
  Utilized IMckesson HBOC medical management system, served as charge entry for surgery posting, processed all aspects of accounts receivable, processed all insurance claims, sent out private collections letters, served as contact for all insurance and patient issues and problems via phone, fax an mail, worked all incoming insurance and patient correspondence, processed refunds, referred delinquent patient accounts to collection agency. 

Northwest Women’s Center_-Medical Insurance Specialist______________                   February 99-February 01
  Reviewed and completed electronic and manual billing of all insurance claims, scheduled patient appointments, verified patient insurance coverage and benefits, conducted patient payment counseling as well as payment follow-up, worked all aspects of insurance claim follow-up, performed ICD-9 and CPT coding of claims, updated physician surgery and delivery schedule, performed all aspects of private billing collections.


   Elgin Family Medical Center_-Insurance Specialist_____________________              October 96-February 99
     Posted all accounts receivable into Versyss medical management system, scheduled patient appointments, charge entry for daily tickets and in office surgeries, performed all aspects of insurance collections and claims filing, sent out private billing letters and statements, credentialed providers on various insurance plans and negotiated contracts, handled all insurance and patient issues via phone or correspondence,    


Thanks for your time,
Ashlie Sherrill, CPC


----------

